# Ford 1920 Oil leak



## jtownsend (Dec 5, 2013)

I am looking to buy a Ford 1920 from craigslist. However, it seems to have an oil leak on the right side of the machine (as you sit on it). I am pointing to the rubber tube where oil is leaking from in the first image but cannot find out what that tube is!! I have looked on the New Holland website at the schematic but can only find out that it is a rubber elbow. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

The tube drips oil while running but not when off and it seems like there is a sputtering of wet air from the tube when running as well. The third image is from below the engine cowling. 


Thanks


----------



## jtownsend (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry for the multiple post. It didn't tell me it went through the first time...


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Howdy J Townsend,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

That tube is your crankcase vent tube. As you can see, the engine has a serious blowby problem venting both combustion gas and engine oil. Major problem internally. 

And that is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor. Parts are extremely expensive. 

I recommend against buying that tractor. Why?? Because the cost to repair (rebuild) the engine will probably exceed $3K.


----------



## jtownsend (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh wow, thanks for the heads up!
I will definitely stay away from that guy.

I really appreciate the help here.


----------

